# HR10-250 Compatibility



## kphlight (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello all,

My roommate recently had DirecTV installed. He was provided with a Slimline one-out dish, a SWM ODU, four way splitter, and a HD DVR. I have an old HR10-250 that I'd like to use with the above set up. From what I've read, I'm probably out of luck.

Right now, the HR10 shows good signal strength on the A satellite. However, no matter how the dish setup on the receiver is done, sats B and C never show a signal. Is there anything I can do?

Also, the guide data ("acquiring data from satellites") always fails.

On top of all this, I've never used this receiver before, so I'm not sure that the receiver is even good. I just changed the hard drive out to dual 250gb drives, so the software is okay. I don't have a way to test the hardware other than with the above set up.

Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You're out of luck. The HR10-250 cannot be used with the SWM dish.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> You're out of luck. The HR10-250 cannot be used with the SWM dish.


Thats not true. If he gets a SWM8 they can use the Legacy ports on it. Keep in mind you would need your partner to have the TiVo DVR service added and Im not sure of they would make you keep HD active on your account or not since there is hardly any MPEG2 HD left. Probably not but yes you can use that reciever with SWM.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

joshjr said:


> Thats not true. If he gets a SWM8 they can use the Legacy ports on it. Keep in mind you would need your partner to have the TiVo DVR service added and Im not sure of they would make you keep HD active on your account or not since there is hardly any MPEG2 HD left. Probably not but yes you can use that reciever with SWM.


Yes, it IS true. There is no way that an HR10-250 can be used with a SWM LNB. The SWM-8 multiswitch can't be used with an SWM dish. Simply can't be done. The only way to use an SWM-8 would be to remove the SWM LNB from the dish, replace it with a regular slimline LNB, then run four cables to an SWM8.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

texasbrit said:


> Yes, it IS true. There is no way that an HR10-250 can be used with a SWM LNB. The SWM-8 multiswitch can't be used with an SWM dish. Simply can't be done. The only way to use an SWM-8 would be to remove the SWM LNB from the dish, replace it with a regular slimline LNB, then run four cables to an SWM8.


Thats the point. I wanted to let them know that yes it is possible to get do what they want. I got my SWM8 for $55. Thats not to bad. Im sure they have lines already ran so that should not be an issue. Could be a easy solution the situation.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

joshjr:
If they currently have a SWM SlimLine dish, then they most likely only have one coax cable into the house. Replacing the SWM LNB with a standard SlimLine LNB, running three more coax cables, and installing the SWM8 switch hardly seems like a cheap and easy solution. Possible yes. Practical no.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> joshjr:
> If they currently have a SWM SlimLine dish, then they most likely only have one coax cable into the house. Replacing the SWM LNB with a standard SlimLine LNB, running three more coax cables, and installing the SWM8 switch hardly seems like a cheap and easy solution. Possible yes. Practical no.


I get that, but they were basically asking if it was possible. I wanted them to know it is. Up to them if they want to do what it takes and how much money it will possibly cost but yes its doable. I hope it works out for them.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I would recommend to them since you know that even though it will work its a complete waste of money just to try to get an old HR10 working..


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I kind of would like to have a HR10-250 for the kids. There would be no committment extension so its a real eye opener. They dont care about HD anyway. I been considering it for awhile. But then the R22 became capable of HD so that kind of slowed my thinking.


----------



## sakau (Sep 21, 2008)

you would have to change the LNB out with a regular KA/KU 5 LNB, then run 4 cables into a swim switch that has legacy and swim ports.


----------

